# Zawieszanie jądra podczas ładowania systemu

## s_Sopel

Witam, po ostatniej reinstalacji systemu gentoo zawiesza się podczas ladowania jadra. Dokladniej po wybraniu systemu w grub zaczyna sie ladowanie jadra i w pewnym momencie umiera na komunikacie "attached removable scsi disk". Jeśli skompiluje jądro bez obslugi usb, lub odłącze pen-drive zacina się w innym miejscu. Od kilku dni nie mogę sobie z tym poradzić próbowałem różnych konfiguracji kernela także inne jądro, za każdym razem niestety to samo. Proszę o pomoc.Last edited by s_Sopel on Sun Jun 05, 2011 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dagger

Prosze wklej logi z pomizszych komend:

```

lsusb

lspci

cat /usr/src/linux/.config

dmesg

```

----------

## s_Sopel

.config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux/x86_64 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 Kernel Configuration

# Tue May 24 17:17:05 2011

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

# CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_AUTO_IRQ_AFFINITY is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_PER_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_HARDIRQS_SW_RESEND is not set

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_K8_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

#

# CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211

#

#

# Some wireless drivers require a rate control algorithm

#

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFC is not set

# CONFIG_LIBFCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE is not set

# CONFIG_FCOE_FNIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BFA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM63XX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

CONFIG_IGB=m

CONFIG_IGBVF=m

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_STMMAC_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_GBE is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ20Z75 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

# CONFIG_HID_CANDO is not set

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EGALAX is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GYRATION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIWII_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_PYRA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SONY is not set

# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_WDM=y

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_UAS=y

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

# CONFIG_EDAC_MCE_INJ is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_FANOTIFY is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA_TREE=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# Caches

#

# CONFIG_FSCACHE is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_STRIP_ASM_SYMS is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_BKL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_RCU_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_C_RECORDMCOUNT=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_DMESG_RESTRICT is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_PATH is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_TOMOYO is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_APPARMOR is not set

# CONFIG_IMA is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER_DISABLE_TESTS=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH_CLMUL_NI_INTEL is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

# CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

lsusb: 

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                                                                                                        

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 04fc:05d8 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Wireless keyboard/mouse                                                                                                  

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0458:003a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) NetScroll+ Mini Traveler / Genius NetScroll 120                                                                    

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                                                                                                        

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                                                                                                        

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub                                                                                                                        

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Transcend JetFlash Flash Drive                                                                                                     

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub   
```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 81)                                                                                                  

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 81)                                                                                                   

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)                                                                                

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)                                                                                                

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Belkin Wireless PCI Card - F5D6001 (rev 20)
```

----------

## s_Sopel

dmesg:

```
  0: PME# disabled

[    0.110327] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.110338] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.110341] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.110346] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff]

[    0.110352] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.110383] pci 0000:04:00.0: [1799:6001] type 0 class 0x000200

[    0.110400] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xa000-0xa0ff]

[    0.110411] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe6000000-0xe60000ff]

[    0.110469] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.110471] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.110476] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.110520] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.110524] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.110528] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe6000000-0xe60fffff]

[    0.110534] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.110537] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.110539] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xfffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.110556] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.110559] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.110661] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

[    0.110704] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

[    0.110746] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[    0.117177] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.117177] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.117177] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.117229] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.117285] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.117340] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.117397] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.117454] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.118033] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.118033] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.118124] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.118124] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.118124] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.118124] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.118124] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.118124] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.118124] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009f800 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.118124] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fffffff 

[    0.118134] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.118138] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.119035] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.122048] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.122061] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.122170] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-3f]

[    0.122173] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.122175] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.122177] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.122180] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.122182] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.122184] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x80000000-0xfebfffff window]

[    0.122252] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.122311] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

[    0.122313] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

[    0.122315] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

[    0.122316] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

[    0.122318] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

[    0.122321] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0074-0x007f]

[    0.122323] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0091-0x0093]

[    0.122325] pnp 00:01: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

[    0.122327] pnp 00:01: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

[    0.122329] pnp 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    0.122331] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x029f]

[    0.122333] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f]

[    0.122335] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x0294]

[    0.122337] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0880-0x088f]

[    0.122411] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.122423] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

[    0.122425] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x000f]

[    0.122427] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0080-0x0090]

[    0.122429] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0094-0x009f]

[    0.122431] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.122476] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.122487] pnp 00:03: [io  0x0070-0x0073]

[    0.122498] pnp 00:03: [irq 8]

[    0.122543] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.122552] pnp 00:04: [io  0x0061]

[    0.122597] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.122607] pnp 00:05: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

[    0.122612] pnp 00:05: [irq 13]

[    0.122657] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.122998] pnp 00:06: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

[    0.123004] pnp 00:06: [irq 4]

[    0.123108] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.123366] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0378-0x037f]

[    0.123372] pnp 00:07: [irq 7]

[    0.123442] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.123551] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0060]

[    0.123553] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0064]

[    0.123558] pnp 00:08: [irq 1]

[    0.123605] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.123644] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0400-0x04bf]

[    0.123706] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.123919] pnp 00:0a: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff]

[    0.123988] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.124239] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.124242] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff]

[    0.124244] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff]

[    0.124246] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff]

[    0.124248] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.124250] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.124252] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0x7ffeffff]

[    0.124254] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.124256] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed1dfff]

[    0.124258] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff]

[    0.124260] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.124262] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff]

[    0.124264] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.124266] pnp 00:0b: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff]

[    0.124343] pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.124368] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff]

[    0.124424] pnp 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.124430] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.124431] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.124441] system 00:01: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.124444] system 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.124447] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.124450] system 00:01: [io  0x0290-0x0294] has been reserved

[    0.124452] system 00:01: [io  0x0880-0x088f] has been reserved

[    0.124459] system 00:09: [io  0x0400-0x04bf] could not be reserved

[    0.124465] system 00:0a: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.124470] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d7fff] has been reserved

[    0.124473] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] could not be reserved

[    0.124476] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] could not be reserved

[    0.124479] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.124482] system 00:0b: [mem 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.124485] system 00:0b: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.124488] system 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0x7ffeffff] could not be reserved

[    0.124491] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.124494] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed1dfff] has been reserved

[    0.124497] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.124500] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.124503] system 00:0b: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff] has been reserved

[    0.124506] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.124509] system 00:0b: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff] has been reserved

[    0.129119] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.129124] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.129128] pci 0000:00:1c.3: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80400000-0x805fffff pref]

[    0.129132] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xe3000000-0xe301ffff pref]

[    0.129135] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.129137] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.129141] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

[    0.129145] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.129149] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.129152] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x7000-0x7fff]

[    0.129158] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.129162] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.129169] pci 0000:03:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x80400000-0x8040ffff pref]

[    0.129171] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

[    0.129174] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.129179] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff]

[    0.129183] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   bridge window [mem 0x80400000-0x805fffff pref]

[    0.129189] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

[    0.129192] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.129197] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe6000000-0xe60fffff]

[    0.129201] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.129213] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.129217] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.129223] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.129227] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.129234] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.129238] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.129245] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.129248] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.129251] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xfffffffff]

[    0.129253] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x8000-0x8fff]

[    0.129256] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

[    0.129258] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.129261] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x7000-0x7fff]

[    0.129263] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x80000000-0x801fffff]

[    0.129266] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x80200000-0x803fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.129268] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x9000-0x9fff]

[    0.129271] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xe4000000-0xe5ffffff]

[    0.129273] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0x80400000-0x805fffff pref]

[    0.129276] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.129278] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xe6000000-0xe60fffff]

[    0.129280] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.129283] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xfffffffff]

[    0.129324] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.129368] IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.129634] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.132031] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.132725] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.132728] TCP reno registered

[    0.132732] UDP hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.132754] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.132920] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.133055] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.133063] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

[    0.133117] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.328952] Freeing initrd memory: 11328k freed

[    0.334889] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.334904] type=2000 audit(1307227347.333:1): initialized

[    0.335168] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.335188] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.335363] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.335413] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    0.339192] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.339411] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

[    0.339421] msgmni has been set to 4009

[    0.339630] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    0.339633] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.339635] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.339992] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.340009] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.340582] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe1000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004680000, using 3072k, total 14336k

[    0.340585] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

[    0.340587] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.340590] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[    0.360525] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.437496] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-10'

[    0.544514] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[    0.545076] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.545308] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.545346] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    0.545348] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.545415] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.565943] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.616737] 00:06: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.626870] brd: module loaded

[    0.627659] loop: module loaded

[    0.627770] I2O subsystem v1.325

[    0.627772] i2o: max drivers = 8

[    0.627984] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.627986] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    0.628132] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.628271] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.628352] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.628354] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.628480] TCP cubic registered

[    0.628483] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.628619] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.628880] Freeing unused kernel memory: 456k freed

[    0.647203] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    1.010275] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.984697] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    1.984715] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.984720] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    1.984760] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.985653] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    1.985891] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    1.986679] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

[    1.986682] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

[    2.140416] ata2.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202J, SB01, max UDMA/66

[    2.146187] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/66

[    2.156238] ata1.00: HPA detected: current 488395055, native 488397168

[    2.156246] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD250HJ, FH100-05, max UDMA7

[    2.156251] ata1.00: 488395055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.175239] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.175371] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD250HJ  FH10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.175704] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488395055 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

[    2.175744] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.175747] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.175765] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.176806] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S202J  SB01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.180217] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/125x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.180222] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.180460] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.184935]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    2.185577] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.291532] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.291683] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.496467] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    2.524179] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    2.753385] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.17

[    2.753388] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    2.818655] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.17

[    2.872200] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.17

[    2.918491] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.17

[    2.947539] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    2.977078] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    3.006559] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    3.040566] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    3.132222] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[26400]-ms

[    3.200683] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    3.202494] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    3.268485] megasas: 00.00.04.31-rc1 Mon. May 3, 11:41:51 PST 2010

[    3.307180] QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.05-k0

[    3.347774] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.18

[    3.347777] Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    3.437207] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    3.471562] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    3.471620] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    3.471639] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.471643] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.471652] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    3.475048] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

[    3.478930] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    3.478948] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xe6104000

[    3.488019] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.488274] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.488279] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    3.529914] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    3.529971] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.529973] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    3.563776] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    3.563855] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    3.563866] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.563869] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.563876] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.567044] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000bc00

[    3.567293] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.567297] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.567377] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    3.567384] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.567387] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.567392] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.571061] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000b000

[    3.571280] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.571285] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.571358] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    3.571364] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.571367] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.571372] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    3.575058] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000b400

[    3.575284] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.575288] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.575354] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.575359] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.575363] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.575367] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    3.579058] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000b800

[    3.579274] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.579278] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.644215] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.680867] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.680869] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    3.715622] sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

[    3.996019] usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    4.233423] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    4.233546] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    4.397015] usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[    4.554717] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    4.595096] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    4.635317] input: Genius Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-2/4-2:1.0/input/input1

[    4.635805] generic-usb 0003:0458:003A.0003: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Genius Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2/input0

[    4.671025] raid6: int64x1   1886 MB/s

[    4.688012] raid6: int64x2   2000 MB/s

[    4.705007] raid6: int64x4   1742 MB/s

[    4.722013] raid6: int64x8   1265 MB/s

[    4.739016] raid6: sse2x1    3578 MB/s

[    4.756003] raid6: sse2x2    3855 MB/s

[    4.773004] raid6: sse2x4    6625 MB/s

[    4.773005] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (6625 MB/s)

[    4.788599] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    4.795972] xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

[    4.800003]    generic_sse:  8064.000 MB/sec

[    4.800005] xor: using function: generic_sse (8064.000 MB/sec)

[    4.830085] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    4.830088] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    4.830090] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    4.875543] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    4.959342] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    4.959345] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    4.959347] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    5.019278] fuse init (API version 7.15)

[    5.064232] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    5.064235] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    5.170328] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    5.282551] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[    5.398344] fbcondecor: console 0 using theme 'livecd-10'

[    5.439507] fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 0

[    8.866458] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[    8.868141] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[    8.883109] aufs 2.1-standalone.tree-37-20110117

[    9.153644] aufs test_add:261:mount[15162]: uid/gid/perm /mnt/static 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

[   17.263258] udev[15668]: starting version 164

[   18.960818] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[   20.320907] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[   20.375351] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[   20.375402] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[   20.375482] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[   20.375508] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[   20.424071] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

[   20.563331] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   20.711468] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[   20.764449] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

[   21.964190] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[   21.968114] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[   21.968148] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[   22.239967] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   22.240050] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[   22.240077] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   22.578277] rtl8180 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   22.626774] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[   22.626803] r8169 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   22.626859] r8169 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   22.626931] r8169 0000:03:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[   22.627054] r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc90005782000, 00:1a:4d:f2:e4:83, XID 18000000 IRQ 41

[   23.062294] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[   23.062506] ieee80211 phy0: hwaddr 0030bd4fec00, RTL8180 + Philips

[   23.361184] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   23.361192] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   23.370182] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Detected an NV50 generation card (0x084200a2)

[   23.370187] checking generic (e1000000 e00000) vs hw (d0000000 10000000)

[   23.370189] checking generic (e1000000 e00000) vs hw (e0000000 2000000)

[   23.370191] fb: conflicting fb hw usage nouveaufb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver

[   23.370230] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[   23.374038] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Attempting to load BIOS image from PRAMIN

[   23.437541] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: ... appears to be valid

[   23.437547] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: BIT BIOS found

[   23.437549] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Bios version 60.84.61.00

[   23.437553] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: TMDS table version 2.0

[   23.437556] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Found Display Configuration Block version 4.0

[   23.437559] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Raw DCB entry 0: 02000300 00000028

[   23.437562] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Raw DCB entry 1: 01000302 00020030

[   23.437565] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Raw DCB entry 2: 02011312 00020030

[   23.437567] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Raw DCB entry 3: 04011310 00c0c028

[   23.437569] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Raw DCB entry 4: 010223f1 00c0c083

[   23.437572] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB connector table: VHER 0x40 5 14 2

[   23.437575] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0:   0: 0x00001030: type 0x30 idx 0 tag 0x07

[   23.437578] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0:   1: 0x00002130: type 0x30 idx 1 tag 0x08

[   23.437581] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0:   2: 0x00000210: type 0x10 idx 2 tag 0xff

[   23.437584] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0:   3: 0x00000211: type 0x11 idx 3 tag 0xff

[   23.437587] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0:   4: 0x00000213: type 0x13 idx 4 tag 0xff

[   23.437590] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0:   5: 0x00000362: type 0x62 idx 5 tag 0xff

[   23.437592] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: unknown type, using 0xff

[   23.437596] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 0 at offset 0xC494

[   23.463140] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 1 at offset 0xC818

[   23.482020] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 2 at offset 0xD45C

[   23.482031] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 3 at offset 0xD54E

[   23.484093] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table 4 at offset 0xD781

[   23.484097] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Parsing VBIOS init table at offset 0xD7E6

[   23.505021] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 0xD7E6: Condition still not met after 20ms, skipping following opcodes

[   24.392489] w83781d 1-002d: Duplicate addresses 0x48 for subclients.

[   24.392495] w83781d: probe of 1-002d failed with error -16

[   24.936122] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 1 available performance level(s)

[   24.936127] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 0: memory 400MHz core 540MHz shader 1188MHz fanspeed 100%

[   24.936143] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: c: memory 199MHz core 540MHz shader 1188MHz

[   24.936176] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Detected 512MiB VRAM

[   24.936214] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 1026638 kiB.

[   24.936216] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

[   24.965743] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: 512 MiB GART (aperture)

[   24.966568] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: DCB encoder 1 unknown

[   24.966570] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: TV-1 has no encoders, removing

[   24.992914] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Allocating FIFO number 1

[   24.998825] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: nouveau_channel_alloc: initialised FIFO 1

[   25.157904] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: allocated 1440x900 fb: 0x40270000, bo ffff88007eed1000

[   25.158096] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 180x56

[   25.159724] fb0: nouveaufb frame buffer device

[   25.159726] drm: registered panic notifier

[   25.159732] [drm] Initialized nouveau 0.0.16 20090420 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

[   37.742191] warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

[   41.967566] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

[   41.967578] USB Serial support registered for generic

[   41.967611] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

[   41.967613] usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

[   42.011563] USB Serial support registered for GSM modem (1-port)

[   42.011705] usbcore: registered new interface driver option

[   42.011707] option: v0.7.2:USB Driver for GSM modems

[   52.284702] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   52.284884] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

[   52.437115] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Allocating FIFO number 2

[   52.442857] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: nouveau_channel_alloc: initialised FIFO 2

[   53.435739] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Allocating FIFO number 3

[   53.441730] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: nouveau_channel_alloc: initialised FIFO 3

[   66.158317] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   71.124115] r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link up

[   71.124123] r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link up

[   73.797375] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[   74.023559] r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link up

[   74.225745] r8169 0000:03:00.0: eth0: link up

[   85.218021] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   91.892845] start_kdeinit (18632): /proc/18632/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/18632/oom_score_adj instead.

[  105.480270] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  105.480276] ata1: EH complete

[  216.824066] usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[  217.024645] scsi2 : usb-storage 1-8:1.0

[  218.024857] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  Flash Disk       8.07 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[  218.025383] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[  218.026702] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 16534528 512-byte logical blocks: (8.46 GB/7.88 GiB)

[  218.027203] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  218.027206] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[  218.027209] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  218.029328] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  218.596439]  sdb: sdb1

[  218.597787] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  218.597791] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  239.805366] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

[  239.816359] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  239.816547] EXT3-fs (sda1): using internal journal

[  239.816553] EXT3-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

```

----------

